# Not your Daddy's Buick .....



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Dale Pulde and Mike Hamby's Buick Somerset Regal funny car .........


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Cool. I saw Dale Pulde back in the '80s with his Firebird. I'm assuming this is another resin body as I don't remember ever seeing a Buick flopper. Excellent job, mate.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Very nice. Is it my imagination, or do the rear tires look torqued in the second and fourth images...in reverse?


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

whiskeyrat said:


> Very nice. Is it my imagination, or do the rear tires look torqued in the second and fourth images...in reverse?


Yes, the slicks are torque wrinkled .......... but not in reverse ......... Goodyear's "Wrinkle Wall" slicks (and most others) will wrinkle to the front when torque is applied :thumbsup:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Very cool! How did you achieve the effect?


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I would say either they are made to look as tho they're "wrinkled" as a lot are making them look these days, OR he replaced the factory ones with aftermarket "resin" castings, and or if not, he added a "center, and then added "heat" just till they would wrinkle as he spun them against something.....


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

whiskeyrat said:


> Very cool! How did you achieve the effect?


Those are aftermarket slicks from Competition Resins ...... the "wrinkles" are molded in


----------

